# need some info on clubs I have.



## razorback (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, several years ago (something like 6 or 7) my uncle gave me some golf clubs, if i remember correctly they were just the irons, and a putter. also came with an old style golf cart, i forget the name of it, but its all metal, and opens up wide, i was thinking it was a macgregor or something like that, id have to go look to be sure. anyway, the irons are spalding, with chi chi rodriguez on the back of them. i dont know if they are custom but they are way too short for me to use comfortably (i am 6ft4). he lived south of sacremento when he got them many many years ago, and told me they belonged to annette Funicello's father, i do not know how accurate this is because well everyone knows how some people can be with their stories. if pictures are needed i can take some of the clubs and the cart (original bag are long gone) i have not been able to find any info about these clubs, and since they are too short for me i have been considering selling them. any help would be appreciated.


----------

